# Nokia Handy für Bereitschaftsdienst gesucht



## wm-webservice (19 August 2007)

Hallo,

wir suchen für unseren Bereitschaftsdienst möglichst stabile und doch einfache Handys.
Zur Zeit nutzen wir überwiegend Nokia 5140i.

Laut Werbung und Auslegung ein robustes unempfindliches Gerät. Leider mussten wir festellen das die Geräte alles andere als gut programmiert oder gebaut sind. Bei fast allen Geräten fällt nach einiger Zeit der Klingelton aus. Da unsere Mitarbeiter 24 Std Dienste schieben ist das nicht hinzunehmen. Von unserem Händler ist auch keine Hilfe zu erwarten, der schickt die Geräte nur regelmäßig ein.
Ferner ist uns der Funktionsumfang des Gerätes zu groß, uns genügt telefonieren und das Empfangen von SMS sowie akzeptable Akkulaufzeiten.
Der große Leistungsumfang löst bei einigen der Kollegen den unbändigen Willen aus an dem Gerät Einstellungen verändern zu müssen was durchaus schon zu Fehleinstellungen geführt hat.
Ein Nokia Gerät sollte es schon sein denn bei uns werden Stör-SMS per Rückruf quittiert und das geht mit Nokia Handy relativ einfach.

In Hoffnung auf viele Antworten verbleibe ich,

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mst (19 August 2007)

Also, das absolut beste und stabilste Handy das ich hatte war das Nokia 6210 - hat einige stürze nach diesen es neu zusammengebaut werden musste überlebt - sogar einen Wasserschaden (nach dem Trocknen auf einem Heizkörper Akku rein - funktioniert).
Und die Akku Leistung war auch perfekt.

Leider werden diese Geräte nicht mehr hergestellt.

mfg, mst


----------



## Gecht (19 August 2007)

Hallo wir nutzen das Nokia 6021,
keine Kamera, gute Akkulaufzeit, relativ robust,kein Schnick-Schnack und billig.


----------



## seeba (19 August 2007)

mst schrieb:


> Also, das absolut beste und stabilste Handy das ich hatte war das Nokia 6210 - hat einige stürze nach diesen es neu zusammengebaut werden musste überlebt - sogar einen Wasserschaden (nach dem Trocknen auf einem Heizkörper Akku rein - funktioniert).
> Und die Akku Leistung war auch perfekt.
> 
> Leider werden diese Geräte nicht mehr hergestellt.
> ...


Ich trauer auch meinem 6210 hinterher...


----------



## MatMer (20 August 2007)

mein 6210 ging nach 1 Jahr und 8 Monaten nicht mehr an und ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Phänomem, daher wunder ich mich gerade das man sowas als robust bezeichnen kann

ich hab derzeit das 6210i und da hab ich auch schon angst das es bald nicht mehr geht....

zum Thema, da kann man fast sowas nehmen:

Nokia

und wenns kaputt geht fast neu kaufen, wie lexmark drucker....


----------



## Steve81 (20 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> mein 6210 ging nach 1 Jahr und 8 Monaten nicht mehr an und ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Phänomem, daher wunder ich mich gerade das man sowas als robust bezeichnen kann
> 
> ich hab derzeit das 6210i und da hab ich auch schon angst das es bald nicht mehr geht....
> 
> ...


 
Das (bzw. den Vorgänger) benutzen wir bei uns im Betrieb auch. Ist billig, verzichtet auf unnötige Ausstattung und kaputt ging bei uns auch noch keins (und das seit ca. 3 Jahren Dauerbenutzung durch verschiedene Personen).


----------



## seeba (20 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> mein 6210 ging nach 1 Jahr und 8 Monaten nicht mehr an und ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Phänomem, daher wunder ich mich gerade das man sowas als robust bezeichnen kann
> 
> ich hab derzeit das 6210i und da hab ich auch schon angst das es bald nicht mehr geht....
> 
> ...


Ich denke, du redest entweder von dem 6230(i) oder von dem 6310(i), denn vom 6210 gab's niemals ein i und produziert wird das auch schon seit bestimmt 5 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## MatMer (20 August 2007)

ups stimmt, diese blöden zahlen....

das 6210 war der richtige vorgänger aller gescheiten Nokia Handys...

also Kommentar zurück....


----------



## nade (20 August 2007)

Mhm.. diese Probleme von dem angeblich ach so guten Outdoorhandy kenn ich irgentwie auch aus der jetzigen Firma. Haben da auch das 5140i und hab da nun auch schon gehört, das es sich einfach ausschaltet. Und vor kurzem life nach einem abschalten gesehen, das erst die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ausfiel, danach dann auch  noch es ganze Display und dann wars dadrum gewesen.
Selber vor Jahren auch 2 Nokias gehabt, die schon diese Erscheinungen hatten. Aber schon doof das Siemens die Handysparte abgeschoben hatte, weil da das M35 und das letzte M75 gehabt, und beide mußten im Baustellenbetrieb einiges aushalten. Da ist das ach so robuste Nokia schon nach 2 Tage Innen genauso dreckig wie Außen. Da ist so ein Schnickschnack wie Kompass, Thermometer oder Kamera auch nicht wirklich ein Grund.
Privat das 630i von Sony Ericsson 2 Jahre auch nie aus und mußte auch viel mitmachen, und es lebt immernoch.
Gibts nun außer Nokia noch Outdoor Handyhersteller?


----------



## Maxl (20 August 2007)

Gecht schrieb:


> Hallo wir nutzen das Nokia 6021,
> keine Kamera, gute Akkulaufzeit, relativ robust,kein Schnick-Schnack und billig.


Auch wir nutzen überwiegend das Nokia 6021. Hat keine Kamera und macht daher auch bei den meisten Industriebetrieben keine Probleme. Ich empfehle aber unbedingt die Benutzung einer Handytasche (hab so ein Ding von Kusell).
Hat sich als sehr guter Nachfolger für 6110 und 6310i herausgestellt.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Gecht (20 August 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich empfehle aber unbedingt die Benutzung einer Handytasche



Tja, hilft leider nicht bei Schonwaschgang. 
Hab mir aber gleich wieder ein neues gekauft (50 Euro ohne Vertrag!)


----------



## Maxl (21 August 2007)

Gecht schrieb:


> Tja, hilft leider nicht bei Schonwaschgang.


   

mfg
Maxl


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

Wir haben hier duch die Bank 6230i.

Das Cooles und stabielste Handy fand ich immer noch mein siemens S10 oder wie es hies 
Das war sogar Wasserdicht.


----------

